# Wheel offset



## Papabear63 (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

Newbee here so I'm sure my questions to you all over the next few weeks might come across as abit stupid but if you can help me it would be greatly appreciated!

A few months ago i purchased an ex rental CI carioca 656 2010 year model.
Now as an ex rental I've had to replace a few bits and bobs and make some repairs but in the main its a tidy vehicle.

In two weeks I'm of to Spain and France with the family for our first european venture in our new home.
Im getting some new tyres put on but am concerned about the fact it does not have a spare and therefore decided to get a spare wheel and drop the best tyre from the ones coming of onto this new rim.

My problem is that the wheels don't have any markings on them.
Now in the handbook it states the wheels are 15 6j h2 but no reference to the offset ?
how can i find out the correct offset so I can purchase a spare rim that is correct for the vehicle?

Any help appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Papabear63 (Dec 21, 2013)

sorry guys meant to post this in the general forum
not sure how to move it now?

Admin note:
Moved to "wheels & tyres" forum.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi,

Just call the Chassis manufacturer with the VIN number.

Lots of help on car tyre bibles.

TM


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

i found this calculator if that helps??

http://www.1010tires.com/Tools/Wheel-Offset-Calculator


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Have you seen this post?


----------

